# Penny Dreadful



## Jesse412 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just binge watched season one and for the most part enjoyed it. Looking forward to season two.


----------



## Nechtan (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm looking forward to season 2 as well.

Overall, I felt that while Penny Dreadful didn't offer up anything that we haven't seen before, what it did do was very entertaining and when you add Eva Green, Timothy Dalton and Rory Kinnear all giving excellent performances then it could be downright riveting. Even Josh Hartnett was good in it. Yeah, loved it.


----------



## nixie (Feb 15, 2016)

Yep just binged watched season one and looking forward to season two


----------



## Heather Myst (Feb 15, 2016)

Season three starts soon in the United States (May 1st) and I can't wait. Eva Green is awesome and really makes me believe she is being haunted.

For those of you waiting to see season two I really think you will enjoy where the story goes. I found it darker than season one and it sure left me wanting more.


----------

